# ms270 oiler help



## skeeter 152 (Jun 16, 2009)

is there an adjustable oiler i can switch out without much mod.? i run a 20 inch bar and cut mostly ash.the bar is always dry after a cut. my other thought is to use the stihl winter grade bar oil.any help is appreciated.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't know much about that saw. You asked about the lower viscosity oil so I have to ask if you're just now having the problem? I figure you wouldn't ask that particular question if you were having the same problem in the warmer months?

Welcome to the neighborhood by the way.


----------



## skeeter 152 (Jun 16, 2009)

thanks tt for the welcome. switched to the longer bar this fall 16 inch no problems.not that cold here 40ish i just dont want to ruin a chain and bar or wait for the oiler to catch up


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Sounds like the oiler doesn't have the flow rate to hang with the longer bar, so I read up a little on the saw. It sure does get some great reviews from users must be a good one. The only thing that came up when I Googled "Stihl MS 270 oiler problem" was this thread, and the post you made on another forum. 

I'd suggest try these things in this order: 


 Using a pen light, take a peek inside the oiler tank and see if there's a chunk of something lodged against the outlet hole. It could be that simple. If that ain't it . . . 

Remove the bar and clutch cover and do a visual on the oil outlet tube. See if you see debris in it. Even if not, insert the straw nozzle in your PB/WD-40 whatever you use, and stick the straw nozzle as far up into the outlet as it'll go. Have the saw in a vise or somehow positioned where the outlet is facing down so gravity will let it all run back out. . Give it a few good blasts and see if something comes out. This will all take not much more time to do than what it took me to type this. But if that ain't it . . . 

Fill the oil reservoir full of diesel and let it drain out, hopefully taking the blockage with it. Don't run the saw with diesel in the oiler obviously. If that Sthil has an eco-oiler like the Husky's do, it won't open unless the saw is running. Even if that's the case, fill the tank half full of diesel and shake the pith out of it then uncap it and let it drain out. Do this twice. If that ain't it . . . 

 If none of that works you'll want to remove the oiler assembly and feed tube etc. It's not that big of a deal. 

I would try the first two fixes first because it sounds like you have a partial block since the oil flow will hang with the 16" bar and not the 20". If you do all that and still have problems, you may have to do a mod. But I doubt it's necessary because I don't see a single other 270 owner saying he has problems with the oiler, and that saw is rated for a 20" bar. If you haven't gone to *this site* yet, try them also because they have the largest concentration of chainsaw nuts you'll find. There's a lot of Ford vs. Chevy there but there's also a wealth of information and some great guys that have a ton of experience. There's not a single model of saw that you can own, that you can't find someone who knows it inside and out. 

Be sure and let us know what the fix finally was.


----------



## skeeter 152 (Jun 16, 2009)

tt i took the bar off and did some neglected cleaning i think it was just lack of maintainence on my part.i will have to switch to the winter oil now highs in the teens


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

We bottomed out at 20F last night, and had snow flurries the night before.


----------

